# My brother...



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2005)

...was supposed to be the focus of this photo. NOT his camera. Hmph... the "joys" of using the autofocus for quick pics 







I guess he's glad no one gets a clear picture of his read nose - he had a terrible cold when I saw him the day after Christmas.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2005)

hah but the focus on the camera is really good


----------



## fraggleroxer (Jan 3, 2005)

holy crap. what kind of flash did u use, its strong as heck!
nice focus on the camera!...too bad thats not what u were goin for


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm still waiting for this (only) brother of mine to finally send me the photos HE was taking with THAT VERY camera at the time!!!! For he took one of myself and my sister, both of us aiming at things with OUR cameras!!! (I've seen that one on the display, HE photographs digitally, unlike "us girls").

My flash was only just the on-camera flash of my camera.


----------

